# Pokemon Name Game III



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, you all know the deal - post a Pokemon that starts with the last letter of the one immediately preceding it ("Electabuzz" could be followed by "Zapdos", then "Shroomish", and so on).

I'll just pick up exactly where I left off, with Lumineon!


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 23, 2010)

Noctowl!


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 23, 2010)

Lotad! (Goal: keep the exclamations going.)


----------



## hyphen (Dec 23, 2010)

Dragonite!


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 23, 2010)

Espeon?

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## ZimD (Dec 23, 2010)

Noctowl :3


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 25, 2010)

*BAM!* Lotad!


----------



## ZimD (Dec 26, 2010)

Drapion!


----------



## gusreibo (Dec 27, 2010)

Noctowl?


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ledian:


----------



## speedblader03 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ninjask.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 29, 2010)

Kecleon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 1, 2011)

Nidoqueen.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 4, 2011)

Ninjask


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 4, 2011)

Kingdra.


----------



## Tomatochu (Jan 4, 2011)

Ambipom


----------



## Lili (Jan 5, 2011)

Magikarp


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 5, 2011)

Parasect


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 5, 2011)

Toxicroak.


----------



## speedblader03 (Jan 6, 2011)

Koffing


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorebyss!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 6, 2011)

Salamence.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 6, 2011)

*Exploud!*


----------



## Lili (Jan 7, 2011)

Dratini


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Igglybuff.


----------



## Tomatochu (Jan 7, 2011)

Fearow


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 7, 2011)

Wynaut?


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

Togepi


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 8, 2011)

Illumise.


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

Exeggutor


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 8, 2011)

Rayquaza.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 8, 2011)

Articuno.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 8, 2011)

Oddish.


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

Heracross


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 10, 2011)

Sandshrew.


----------



## speedblader03 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wartortle


----------



## Lili (Jan 10, 2011)

Eevee


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 10, 2011)

Espeon.


----------



## Lili (Jan 10, 2011)

Ninjask


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 10, 2011)

Kakuna.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 10, 2011)

Aipom


----------



## Lili (Jan 11, 2011)

Magikarp


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 11, 2011)

Palkia.


----------



## Lili (Jan 11, 2011)

Alakazam


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 11, 2011)

Mew.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wargle.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 12, 2011)

Entei.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Infernape.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Nidoking.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

Gyarados


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Seadra.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Sableye.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 13, 2011)

Electabuzz


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Zapdos.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

Spinarak


----------



## magnemite (Jan 13, 2011)

((Thanks for the credit, Zim))

Kricketune


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Electrike.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

Elekid


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 14, 2011)

Darkrai.


----------



## Lili (Jan 14, 2011)

Infernape


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 14, 2011)

Empoleon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 14, 2011)

Natu.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 14, 2011)

Umbreon.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 16, 2011)

Nidorino


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2011)

Octillery.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 17, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 17, 2011)

Absol.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 18, 2011)

Linoon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

Elekid.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 19, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

Omastar.


----------



## Lili (Jan 19, 2011)

Raichu


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 19, 2011)

Unown.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

Numel.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 22, 2011)

Luxray


----------



## Lili (Jan 22, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 23, 2011)

Abra.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 23, 2011)

Abomasnow


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 23, 2011)

Woobat.


----------



## Lili (Jan 23, 2011)

Weepingbell


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 23, 2011)

Lanturn.


----------



## Lili (Jan 24, 2011)

Natu (DAMN, i was post ninja'd!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 24, 2011)

Uxie.


----------



## Lili (Jan 25, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 25, 2011)

Ninjask.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 25, 2011)

Krabby.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 27, 2011)

Yanmega.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 28, 2011)

Alakazam


----------



## Lili (Jan 28, 2011)

Magnemite


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Electrike


----------



## Lili (Jan 29, 2011)

Empoleon


----------



## hyphen (Jan 29, 2011)

Natu.


----------



## Lili (Jan 29, 2011)

Uxie


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 31, 2011)

Entei.


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2011)

Igglybuff


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

Feraligator


----------



## eevee_em (Feb 6, 2011)

Raikou


----------



## Flareth (Feb 6, 2011)

Unown


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

Nincada


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2011)

Absol


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

Licklicky


----------



## Leaftail (Feb 14, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## Lili (Feb 14, 2011)

Abra


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 15, 2011)

Alakazam.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 15, 2011)

Mudkip.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 15, 2011)

Pikachu.


----------



## Flareth (Feb 15, 2011)

Unown


----------



## Lili (Feb 16, 2011)

Nidoran


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 16, 2011)

Nosepass


----------



## Lili (Feb 16, 2011)

Sandshrew


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 16, 2011)

Wailmer.


----------



## Lili (Feb 17, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 21, 2011)

Heracross.


----------



## Hadro (Feb 25, 2011)

Seviper;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 26, 2011)

;Reuniclus.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Feb 27, 2011)

Servine


----------



## Flareth (Feb 27, 2011)

Ekans


----------



## hyphen (Feb 27, 2011)

Spinda


----------



## Hyozanryu (Feb 28, 2011)

Arbok


----------



## Lili (Feb 28, 2011)

Azurill


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 28, 2011)

Lumineon.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 1, 2011)

Ninjask


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 3, 2011)

kricketune


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 3, 2011)

Excadrill


----------



## Lili (Mar 3, 2011)

Lumineon


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 4, 2011)

Noctowl


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2011)

Luxray


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 4, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Lili (Mar 4, 2011)

Arbok


----------



## Spatz (Mar 4, 2011)

Kadabra


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 4, 2011)

Ambipom


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 4, 2011)

Mareep


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 4, 2011)

Pikachu


----------



## Lili (Mar 5, 2011)

Uxie


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 5, 2011)

Eevee


----------



## Lili (Mar 5, 2011)

Eevee :D


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 5, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 8, 2011)

Numel


----------



## EspiaEspeon (Mar 9, 2011)

Lillipup


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2011)

Purrloin.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 9, 2011)

Numel.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2011)

Lilligant.


----------



## Patar (Mar 9, 2011)

Treeko


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2011)

Oshawott.


----------



## Patar (Mar 9, 2011)

Totodile


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 9, 2011)

Emolga


----------



## Lili (Mar 10, 2011)

Arcanine


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Excadrill.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 10, 2011)

Liepard.


----------



## Lili (Mar 10, 2011)

Dugtrio


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 10, 2011)

Octillary


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Yamask.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 10, 2011)

kricketot


----------



## Lili (Mar 10, 2011)

Trubbish


----------



## EspiaEspeon (Mar 10, 2011)

Hitmonchan


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

Nidoking.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 11, 2011)

Geodude


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 11, 2011)

Emboar.


----------



## Lili (Mar 11, 2011)

Rampardos


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 11, 2011)

Silcoon


----------



## Lili (Mar 12, 2011)

Ninetales


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 12, 2011)

Shedinja


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Audino.


----------



## Sypl (Mar 12, 2011)

Oddish


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 12, 2011)

Herdier


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 13, 2011)

Reshiram.


----------



## Lili (Mar 13, 2011)

Metagross


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 13, 2011)

Serperior.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 13, 2011)

Regice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 13, 2011)

Emolga.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 13, 2011)

Ampharos


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 13, 2011)

Scolipede


----------



## Goldenpelt (Mar 13, 2011)

Eelektrik


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 13, 2011)

kakuna


----------



## Lili (Mar 13, 2011)

Archeon (?)


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nuzleaf (I hope you mean Archen (the first stage))


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 14, 2011)

Flareon


----------



## Glace (Mar 16, 2011)

Nincada


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 17, 2011)

Archeops.


----------



## Lili (Mar 17, 2011)

Shellos


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Serperior


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2011)

Roggenrola


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Arbok


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kabutops


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 17, 2011)

Sawk.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2011)

Kingdra


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Luvdisc


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 17, 2011)

Cradily


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 17, 2011)

Kabutops


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Scolipede


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2011)

Emboar


----------



## Flareth (Mar 17, 2011)

Reuniclus


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Scyther


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 17, 2011)

Rufflet.


----------



## Glace (Mar 17, 2011)

Tauros


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 17, 2011)

Seismitoad.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Dialga


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

Darmanitan


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Darmanitan


((No?))
Flareon


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

(I posted JUST after Glace so i kinda written that for Arylett's Seismitoad)

Nuzleaf AGAIN


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

((Alright))
Flygon


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

Nuzleaf AGAIN AGAIN


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Finneon

((Aww, crap.))


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

Nuzleaf

muahahaha the cycle is unbreakable


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Fearow

((Mwahahaha))


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

O.O

noooooooooooooooooooooooo

World domination is over, dear minions. Get back to your dark forests and pray the population doesnt revenge.

WHIMSICOTT


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Totodile 
(I love Water-types...)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

OK NEW RULE EVERYBODY YOU MUST POST A POKÉMON POSSESSING A TYPE SUPEREFFECTIVE AGAINST THE PREVIOUSLY POSTED POKÉMON

SABLEYE AND TYNAMO AND EELEKTRIK AND ELEKTROSS AND SPIRITOMB ARE NOW BANNED


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

Exeggutor


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Electrike


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

bam you did the same. Try again


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

(I hate that new rule and shall not comply...)
Eevee


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

GAH!

Eelektrik

((Same here x3)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

what you did not get the rule at all. Normal isnt supereffective against exeggutor and electric is not super effective against eevee. ARGH.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

We are RULE BREAKERS MWAHAHHA


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

HOLY COW

Miltank


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Krabby


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Archen


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

NUZLEAF


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Fraxure.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

Emolga


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Audino


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

Onix


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Xatu.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2011)

Uxie


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Umbreon

Ugh. Eelektross


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2011)

Samurott


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Tynamo


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Oshawott


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Terrakion.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Nuzleaf (o.O)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Frillish.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Never heard of many of the B/W names. Anyway...
Heatran


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Nidoqueen.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Ninetales


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 18, 2011)

Surskit


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Tirtouga.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Alalamola (Or whatever it is xD)


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Archeops


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Scizor


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Ralts


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 18, 2011)

Stunfisk herpaderpderp


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Kirlia


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Archen


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Nincada


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Archeops


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Surskit


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Tauros


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Surskit (Mwahahaha...)


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

tynamo


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Octillery (Aww...)


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Keldeo.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Oshawott


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

Trubbish.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Hoppip


----------



## Sypl (Mar 19, 2011)

Porygon


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 19, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I mean Flareon


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

Ninetales


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 19, 2011)

Seismitoad


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

Darminitan


----------



## Flareth (Mar 19, 2011)

Nincada


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

Archen


----------



## Flareth (Mar 19, 2011)

Ninjask


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 20, 2011)

Klang.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Giratina


----------



## Glace (Mar 20, 2011)

Archeops


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 21, 2011)

Simisage


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 21, 2011)

Serperior


----------



## Glace (Mar 21, 2011)

Rufflet


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2011)

Tyranatar


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

Ralts


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 22, 2011)

Serviper


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

Roggenrola


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 22, 2011)

Arbok


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

Kecleon


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 25, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Fearow


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 25, 2011)

Wynaut


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Tynamo


----------



## Flareth (Mar 25, 2011)

Omastar


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 25, 2011)

Regirock


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Kabutops


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 25, 2011)

Servine


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 25, 2011)

Snivy


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 25, 2011)

Accelgor


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Reuniclus


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 25, 2011)

Swanna.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Abomasnow


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Whirlpede


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 26, 2011)

Emolga.


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

Larvitar


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Regigigas


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Skorupi


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

Illumise


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

Snubbull


----------



## Flareth (Mar 26, 2011)

Latios


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Shuckle


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

Empoleon


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 26, 2011)

Flygon


----------



## Glace (Mar 27, 2011)

Natu


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 27, 2011)

Ursaring


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

Golbatj


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll just ignore the "j"...
Treecko


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 27, 2011)

Octillery.


----------



## Starly (Mar 27, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Glace (Mar 27, 2011)

Arcanine


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 27, 2011)

Electabuzz


----------



## Glace (Mar 27, 2011)

Zubat


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 27, 2011)

Togepi


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

Igglybuf (?)


----------



## Glace (Mar 27, 2011)

((It's two F's))
Flaaffy


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

yum Yanma


----------



## Glace (Mar 27, 2011)

Archeops


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

Serperior


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Raticate


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 28, 2011)

Electabuzz


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Zubat


----------



## Lili (Mar 28, 2011)

Tirtouga


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcanine


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 28, 2011)

Eevee


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Electrike


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 28, 2011)

Electivire


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Eelektrik


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 28, 2011)

Kirlia


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Audino


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 28, 2011)

Omanyte


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 28, 2011)

Elekid


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 28, 2011)

Drapion


----------



## faraway diagnostics (Mar 28, 2011)

Nincada.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Archen


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

Numel.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Lumineon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

Ninjask.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Kingler


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

Reuniclus.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Sneasel


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 28, 2011)

Larvitar


----------



## Sypl (Mar 28, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Hitmontop


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2011)

Parasect.


----------



## Glace (Mar 29, 2011)

Tyrogue


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2011)

Eelektrik.


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 29, 2011)

Kingdra


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Altaria


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 29, 2011)

Absol


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 29, 2011)

Larvesta


----------



## Glace (Mar 29, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2011)

Seviper.


----------



## Glace (Mar 29, 2011)

Rattata


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

Arbok


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Krabby


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 30, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Lunatone


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Exploud


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Drilbur


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Haunter


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Rufflet


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Tympole


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2011)

Eelektross.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Sharpedo


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 30, 2011)

Octillery


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 30, 2011)

Krookodile


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Numel


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Ledian


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 30, 2011)

Empoleon


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

?

Nuzleaf


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Flygon


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Numel


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 30, 2011)

...sorry, I was on my phone and was apparently on the wrong page :(

Larvitar


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 30, 2011)

Ralts


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Sawk


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 30, 2011)

Karrablast


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

tepig


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Golem


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 31, 2011)

Marill


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Lileep


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 31, 2011)

Psyduck


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Krabby


----------



## Hyozanryu (Mar 31, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Accelgor.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 31, 2011)

Relicanth


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Heatran.


----------



## hyphen (Mar 31, 2011)

Natu.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

Uxie


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Emboar


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

Rampardos


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Sharpedo


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Onix.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

Luckily Xatu exists, or else that game would see its end


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Unfezant


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

Tyrannitar

also 333th post


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Rayquaza


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Arbok.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Kecleon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Natu.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Unfezant


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 31, 2011)

Tangela


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Archen


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Ninetales.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Snivy


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

Yanmega.


----------



## Glace (Apr 1, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Swadloon.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nidorina


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 1, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## Glace (Apr 2, 2011)

Lilligant


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 2, 2011)

Taillow


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Weedle.


----------



## saxophonebird (Apr 2, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Ninjask.


----------



## saxophonebird (Apr 2, 2011)

Kirlia


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

obamaAbomasnow


----------



## saxophonebird (Apr 2, 2011)

Wynaut


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

Tirtouga


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 2, 2011)

Alomomola.


----------



## saxophonebird (Apr 2, 2011)

Absol


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2011)

Lombre


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 2, 2011)

emolga


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2011)

Arceus


----------



## Glace (Apr 2, 2011)

Spinirak


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

kangashkhan (That was awful)


----------



## Glace (Apr 3, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 3, 2011)

Flareon.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 3, 2011)

Nincada


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 3, 2011)

Ampharos


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 3, 2011)

Solosis.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 3, 2011)

Sunflora


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 4, 2011)

ampharos


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2011)

Salamence


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 4, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2011)

Squirtle


----------



## Glace (Apr 4, 2011)

Eelektrik


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 4, 2011)

Kakuna.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Apr 4, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 4, 2011)

Luxray
:33


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Spatz (Apr 4, 2011)

Alomamola


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2011)

Ampharos


----------



## Hyozanryu (Apr 4, 2011)

Sigilyph


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2011)

Hypno


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 4, 2011)

Octillery


----------



## Phantom (Apr 5, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 5, 2011)

Alakazam.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 5, 2011)

Mareep


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

Paras


----------



## Glace (Apr 5, 2011)

Scraggy


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 5, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Glace (Apr 5, 2011)

Krookodile


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2011)

Emolga


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2011)

Ambipom


----------



## Glace (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr. Mime


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 6, 2011)

Electrike.


----------



## Glace (Apr 6, 2011)

Emolga


----------



## Hyozanryu (Apr 6, 2011)

Absol


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lugia


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 6, 2011)

Arcanine.


----------



## Glace (Apr 6, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## Legos (Apr 6, 2011)

Surskit


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 6, 2011)

Treecko.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2011)

Omastar


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 6, 2011)

Rampardos.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2011)

Squirtle


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 6, 2011)

Eelektrik.


----------



## Legos (Apr 6, 2011)

Kangaskhan


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2011)

Ninjask


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Krokorok


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Kakuna.


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Archeops


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Serperior


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Rhydon


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Nidorina


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Seviper


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Rampardos


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Servine


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Emolga


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Articuno


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Onix


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Xatu.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Apr 7, 2011)

Xatu


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Xatu.





Shining Weavile said:


> Xatu


Lol
Unown


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Natu.


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Unfezant


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Tynamo


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Oshawott


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 7, 2011)

Tepig.


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Golurk


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 7, 2011)

Kirlia


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 7, 2011)

Lilligant


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Tynamo


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 7, 2011)

Oddish


----------



## Glace (Apr 7, 2011)

Huntail


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 7, 2011)

Ludicolo


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Octillary


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 7, 2011)

Yamnega


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Accelgor


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 7, 2011)

Reshiram


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

Musharna


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 8, 2011)

Armaldo


----------



## Glace (Apr 8, 2011)

Oshawott


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyranitar


----------



## Glace (Apr 8, 2011)

Riolu


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 8, 2011)

Uxie


----------



## Glace (Apr 8, 2011)

Elgyem


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

Mesprit.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

Totodile


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2011)

Electrode


----------



## Hyozanryu (Apr 8, 2011)

Ekans


----------



## Glace (Apr 8, 2011)

Sharpedo


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 8, 2011)

Omastar


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

Rufflet


----------



## Phantom (Apr 9, 2011)

Totodile


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 9, 2011)

Elekid.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 9, 2011)

Dragonair


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 9, 2011)

Ragenrola
(ok I am not good with 5 gen names srry)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 9, 2011)

Alakazam


----------



## Hyozanryu (Apr 9, 2011)

Mankey


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 9, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 10, 2011)

Abra


----------



## Phantom (Apr 10, 2011)

Articuno


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 10, 2011)

Omanyte


----------



## Glace (Apr 10, 2011)

Elgyem


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 10, 2011)

Metagross.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sewaddle


----------



## Glace (Apr 10, 2011)

Eelektrik


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 10, 2011)

Kakuna


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 10, 2011)

Ampharos


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 10, 2011)

Snivy


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 10, 2011)

Yanmega.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2011)

Ambipom


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 11, 2011)

Metapod.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 11, 2011)

Onyx


----------



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2011)

(Not much choice here.)

Xatu


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 11, 2011)

Umbreon


----------



## Phantom (Apr 12, 2011)

Nidoking


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 12, 2011)

Graveler


----------



## Phantom (Apr 12, 2011)

Raticate


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 12, 2011)

Electabuzz.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

Zap*dos*


----------



## Glace (Apr 13, 2011)

Sandshrew


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

Wynaut


----------



## Glace (Apr 13, 2011)

Trubbish


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

Horsea


----------



## Glace (Apr 13, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Spearow


----------



## Glace (Apr 13, 2011)

Wooper


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

Reuniclus.


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Swoobat


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

Thundrus


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Scraggy


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 15, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2011)

Krabby


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 15, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

Ledian


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2011)

Nidoqueen


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

Nidorina


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2011)

Abra


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

Alakazam


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2011)

Mankey


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

Absol


----------



## Glace (Apr 16, 2011)

Luxio


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

Onyx


----------



## Glace (Apr 16, 2011)

Xatu


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

Umbreon


----------



## Glace (Apr 16, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

Flareon


----------



## Glace (Apr 16, 2011)

Ninetales


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

Slowpoke


----------



## Glace (Apr 16, 2011)

Elgyem


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2011)

Makuhita


----------



## Flareth (Apr 16, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Glace (Apr 16, 2011)

Steelix


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

Xatu ((Again))


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 16, 2011)

Umbreon.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 16, 2011)

Nosepass.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

Seviper


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2011)

Ralts


----------



## Glace (Apr 17, 2011)

Sneasel


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 17, 2011)

Landorus


----------



## Glace (Apr 17, 2011)

Snubull


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2011)

Lugia


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 18, 2011)

Amoongus


----------



## Germany (Apr 18, 2011)

Snivy


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 18, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2011)

Kingdra


----------



## Glace (Apr 18, 2011)

Anorith


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

Hitmontop.


----------



## Glace (Apr 18, 2011)

Purrloin


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2011)

Nidoran


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 19, 2011)

Nidoqueen


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Nidoking


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Golem


----------



## Flareth (Apr 19, 2011)

Murkrow


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Wynaut


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Torterra.


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Armaldo


----------



## Hyozanryu (Apr 19, 2011)

Oddish


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Haunter


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Remoraid


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 19, 2011)

Delibird


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Drapion.


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Feebas


----------



## Glace (Apr 20, 2011)

Sawk


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 20, 2011)

Kadabra


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

Abra.


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2011)

Arbok


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kabuto


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 21, 2011)

Oshawott


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tropius

By the way, it's Osha_wott_. Oshawatt would probably be an Electric-type.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

Seviper.

(Seva AKA SV has totally inspired me to draw this.)


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

Rattata


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2011)

Ampharos


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

Squirtle


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2011)

Eelektrik

HOORAY FOR GLACE! :D


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

Krookodile


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2011)

Emboar


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

Heracross.


----------



## Glace (Apr 22, 2011)

Shuckle


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 22, 2011)

Electivire.


----------



## Glace (Apr 22, 2011)

Electabuzz


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Zangoose


----------



## Glace (Apr 22, 2011)

Electrike


----------



## Phantom (Apr 22, 2011)

Electrode


----------



## Glace (Apr 22, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 23, 2011)

Nosepass.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

(for some reason I my brain thought Psyduck... my brain hath melted)

Sandslash


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

Hypno


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

Oddish


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

Huntail


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 23, 2011)

Ledian.


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 23, 2011)

Ferrothorn


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

Natu


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

Ursaring


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

Granbull


----------



## hyphen (Apr 23, 2011)

Leavanny


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 23, 2011)

Kangaskhan.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2011)

Nosepass


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 24, 2011)

Snivy


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 24, 2011)

Alakazam.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2011)

Missingno.


----------



## Glace (Apr 24, 2011)

Onix


----------



## Phantom (Apr 24, 2011)

... is Missingno a pokemon?

Anyways, Xatu... again.


----------



## Glace (Apr 24, 2011)

Unfezant


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

Tropius


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 24, 2011)

Squirtle.


----------



## Glace (Apr 24, 2011)

Eelektrik


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

Kingler


----------



## Glace (Apr 24, 2011)

Rhydon


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 25, 2011)

Noctowl


----------



## Glace (Apr 25, 2011)

Lampent


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 26, 2011)

Timburr.


----------



## Glace (Apr 26, 2011)

Rampardos


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 26, 2011)

Salamence.


----------



## Glace (Apr 26, 2011)

Empoleon


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 26, 2011)

Nidoking


----------



## Glace (Apr 26, 2011)

Glaceon


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nidorina


----------



## Glace (Apr 27, 2011)

Arcanine


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## Glace (Apr 27, 2011)

Skuntank


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

kangaskhan


----------



## Glace (Apr 27, 2011)

Nidoran


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

Noctowl


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ledyba


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

Aggron


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 28, 2011)

Ninetales


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

Stoutland


----------



## Glace (Apr 28, 2011)

Dratini


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

Igglybuff


----------



## Glace (Apr 28, 2011)

Furret


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 29, 2011)

Tynamo


----------



## Sypl (Apr 29, 2011)

Onix


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

Oshawott

(Ninja'd.)


----------



## Sypl (Apr 29, 2011)

Throh


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

Haunter


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 29, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

Huntail


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 29, 2011)

Larion


----------



## Sypl (Apr 29, 2011)

Natu


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 29, 2011)

Uxie


----------



## Sypl (Apr 29, 2011)

Entei


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

Illumise


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 29, 2011)

Eelektrik


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

(It ends with a K)

Kricketune


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 29, 2011)

Excadrill


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

Litwick


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Kingler


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Heatran


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Nidoking


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Golurk


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Krabby


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Yanmega


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Sentret


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Tauros


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Serperior


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Rhyhorn


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Nidorino


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Oshawott


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Tauros


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Samurott


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Toxicroak


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Kingler


----------



## Sypl (May 1, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Hitmontop


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Pidove


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Eevee


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Electabuzz


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Zubat


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Tirtouga


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Archeops


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Squirtle


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Electrike


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Snivy


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Krokorok


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Karrablast


----------



## Krazoa (May 2, 2011)

Teddiursa


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Aerodactyl


----------



## Sypl (May 2, 2011)

Larion


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Natu


----------



## Sypl (May 2, 2011)

Uxie


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Nidorina


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Serperior


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Roggenrola


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Archen


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Flareon


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Ninjask


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Krookodile


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Elekid


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Dragonair


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Ralts


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Sharpedo


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Octillery


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Klink


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Klinklang


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Genesect


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Taillow


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Wynaut


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Tynamo


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Oshawott


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Tympole


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Elekid


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Deerling


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Grovyle


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Eelektross


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Skarmory


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 4, 2011)

Kingler


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Rufflet


----------



## Zapi (May 4, 2011)

Trapinch


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Hoppip


----------



## Zapi (May 4, 2011)

Pichu


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Unfezant


----------



## Zapi (May 4, 2011)

Turtwig


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Glaceon


----------



## Zapi (May 5, 2011)

Nidorino


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 5, 2011)

Oddish


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Honchkrow


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 5, 2011)

Weepinbell


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Lilligant


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 5, 2011)

Tauros.


----------



## Sypl (May 5, 2011)

Snivy


----------



## Aletheia (May 5, 2011)

Yanmega!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 5, 2011)

Abomasnow


----------



## Zapi (May 5, 2011)

Wailord


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Dugtrio


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 5, 2011)

Omastar


----------



## Glace (May 6, 2011)

Raticate


----------



## Sypl (May 6, 2011)

Elekid


----------



## Zapi (May 6, 2011)

Drapion


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 6, 2011)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Aletheia (May 6, 2011)

Flygon


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 6, 2011)

Noctowl


----------



## Sypl (May 6, 2011)

Larion


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 6, 2011)

Numel


----------



## Zapi (May 6, 2011)

Lickitung


----------



## Phantom (May 6, 2011)

Geodude


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 6, 2011)

Electrode.


----------



## Phantom (May 6, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 7, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Aletheia (May 7, 2011)

Nidoking


----------



## hyphen (May 7, 2011)

Garchomp


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 7, 2011)

Persian


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 7, 2011)

Natu


----------



## Zapi (May 7, 2011)

Unfezant


----------



## Aletheia (May 7, 2011)

Turtwig


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 7, 2011)

Girafarig


----------



## Zapi (May 7, 2011)

Golem


----------



## Aletheia (May 8, 2011)

Mudkip!


----------



## Phantom (May 8, 2011)

Piplup


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 8, 2011)

Phanpy


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 8, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Aletheia (May 8, 2011)

Koiking Koffing


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 8, 2011)

Gigalith


----------



## Zapi (May 8, 2011)

Heatmor


----------



## Sypl (May 9, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Aletheia (May 9, 2011)

Ho-oh


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 9, 2011)

Hoppip


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

Pikachu


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 10, 2011)

Unfezant


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 10, 2011)

Tangrowth


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 10, 2011)

Hitmonchan


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Noctowl


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 11, 2011)

Lairon.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Nidorina


----------



## Zapi (May 11, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 12, 2011)

Salamence


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 12, 2011)

Ekans


----------



## Zapi (May 13, 2011)

Scolipede


----------



## Phantom (May 13, 2011)

Exeggutor


----------



## Zapi (May 14, 2011)

Raticate


----------



## Sypl (May 14, 2011)

Elekid


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2011)

Diglett


----------



## hyphen (May 14, 2011)

Trapinch


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 14, 2011)

Hitmontop


----------



## Zapi (May 14, 2011)

Pikachu


----------



## Orahklas (May 14, 2011)

Ursaring.


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 14, 2011)

Gabite


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 14, 2011)

Emolga


----------



## thunder (May 14, 2011)

Abra


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2011)

Articuno


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 14, 2011)

Octillary


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Yanma


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

Ariados


----------



## Ever (Sep 27, 2011)

(ooh, fun!)

Spinda


----------



## Zapi (Sep 27, 2011)

Armaldo


----------



## Ever (Sep 27, 2011)

Oddish


----------



## Zapi (Sep 29, 2011)

Hoppip


----------



## Ever (Sep 30, 2011)

Pinsir


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 30, 2011)

Rhyperior


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 1, 2011)

Roggonrola


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

Anorith


----------



## Zapi (Oct 8, 2011)

Happiny


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

Yamask


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

Kangaskhan


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 9, 2011)

Nidoking


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Gible


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 10, 2011)

Entei


----------

